
Show HN: Be in the know on emerging new trends - gladkikh
Hello guys!<p>We constantly analyze over 300,000+ blogs, forums, portals and social media accounts to keep track of the emergence of new trends at the earliest stages.
======
gladkikh
Check it out: [https://signum.ai](https://signum.ai)

We will be glad to see you among our clients and get some feedback.

~~~
Beefin
You should share some example emails before asking users to pay. Or allow a
trial.

------
abdul169
Grea

